# Briggs Vanguard 16HP not charging



## eoinie (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi
I have a Briggs 16HP Vanguard N0. 303777. I replaced the stator but still have no DC registering on the meter and she's not charging the battery. I have 5-6 volts showing on AC side. When I bought the new stator there was a note included telling me to use the screws and washers provided when mounting the new stator if the stator was in contact with the engine housing. Trouble is the washers are too small, they're steel anyway so will not insulate and the stator I removed had none and was in contact with the housing. Any ideas on a solution?


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

were these washers insulators or metal washers if insulators be sure to fit insulator washers between the lamination ring and the securing posts of the stator 

make sure you have 1 multimeter lead on 1 pin in yellow connector and the othe multimeter lead on the other pin in the yellow connector ( rectifier disconnected )
run engine should be about 31 to 40 volt a/c @ rev 

these windings have no connection to earth - make sure all earth connections are ok back to battery 

if inputs are good - i wold suspect the rectifier was knackered but check the battery for full charge before condemming rectifier as the rectifier may not pass current if at least 7 volt d/c present 

as a rule you should have about 2 volts above battery voltage if charging system is working this could between 14-15 volt max

cheers mstpops


----------



## kellyjoe72 (Jun 1, 2010)

mstpops said:


> make sure you have 1 multimeter lead on 1 pin in yellow connector and the othe multimeter lead on the other pin in the yellow connector ( rectifier disconnected )
> run engine should be about 31 to 40 volt a/c @ rev
> 
> cheers mstpops



So if I am getting 10 to 22 volts a/c at the yellow connector... I would need to change the charging system?
I do get 15.7 amp from the regulater, but the battery is not charging.


----------

